# mehrere Zeilen in GUi ausgeben



## Apfel3 (28. Jan 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
Komm einach nicht weiter. Ich lese aus der Gui 4 Zeichen ein und will damit alle Möglichkeiten die es gibt ( 24 ) berechnen.
Die Werte übergib ich einer Rechnen Klasse die gibt mir dann alle möglichkeiten zurrück 


```
public pin(int zahl111, int zahl222, int zahl333, int zahl444) {
		System.out.print(zahl111);
		System.out.print(zahl222);
		System.out.print(zahl333);
		System.out.println(zahl444);
		 
		
	}
```

die erste zeile sieht dann so aus z.B. 1234
die nächste dann 1243 
die nächste dann 1324 usw.

Wie kann ich denn nun diese Zahlen in meine Gui ausgeben 
Es sollte so sein das wie in der console jede 4 Ziffern in einer Zeile stehen 

Ich komm mit Jpanel nicht weiter , was kann ich tun?

DANKE fürs helfen


----------



## Fab1 (28. Jan 2012)

du könntest ein JTextArea erstellen und in diese den Text schreiben


```
textArea.setText(zahl111 + "\n" + zahl222 + "\n" + zahl333 + "\n" + zahl444);
```

dass "\n" dient dem Zeilenumbruch.

musst das JTextArea davor natürlich erst erzeugen und dann einem GUI wie zum Beispiel einem Panel oder JFrame hinzufügen.

JTextArea (Java 2 Platform SE v1.4.2)

zu Hilfe 

How to Use Text Areas (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing > Using Swing Components)


----------



## vanny (28. Jan 2012)

Du hättest auch die Möglichkeit mit einem JLabel, dann müsstest du halt html-tags verwenden


```
"<html>" + zahl111 + "<br>" +zahl222 + .... + "</html>"
```


----------

